# 4.3 TBI swap to 4.3 Vortec



## 43SWAP (Apr 6, 2003)

I have a 90 model GMC with the 4.3 throttle body, and i want to put in the newer, stronger, more efficient vortec. I have a 2000 blazer with everything i could possibly need, only 22,000 miles on motor. I need to know if it will work with my gauges, and if all my other electrical components will work (headlights, radio, a/c heater controls, and the sort) PLEASE any help would be great!!!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes.it should work alright.You will need to use the engine wiring harness from the newer motor and splice it into the truck side harness for the older truck.You may have to use the gauge sensors from the older truck if the gauges are calibrated differently.It will work,but it will be a lot of work tying the two harnesses together.


----------

